# 76 JD 214 dies when hot.



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

So I have this old 214 that used to be my dads. It has a Kohler in it but it dies after it's run for like an hour maybe. Then it doesn't wanna start until it cools down then the process starts over. Several years ago my dad had a new short block put in it and put his stuff on it to finish it up. Last year I had the carburetor off and to the shop for a cleaning and such and it still does the same thing. I'm to the point that if I don't get it running either through a repair or repower, it's just gonna be junk. The rest of the machine is in decent shape once it's put back together, which means that the hood , grill, and side panels have been removed for easier access. I'd like to bring it back to dependable , but not sure what the engine is gonna take. I don't think it's a carburetor issue as much as a fuel issue. Does this thing have one of those diaphragm fuel pumps somewhere that may be giving me problems? Maybe vapor locking because the fuel is getting hot somewhere? 


Thanks, 

Keith


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Does it just die like you turned the key off, or stumble and misfire before it quits?


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

It sounds like it runs out of gas. I've been reading some other posts here and some of them say to check fuel lines and fuel caps. Finding some good stuff in this forum. I think It's gonna be a good winter project.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You may want to check the condenser,and coil,also. Some times they give trouble once warmed up,and then let it fire up,after sitting a bit.
Mine did the same thing,and I bought a condenser for a 1970 Chevy point-type ignition,at the local parts store,and it cleared up.
Also,make sure the timing on it is correct. There should be a round hole ,in the blower housing,on the right side,for shining a timing light in.
Generally,if the points are set at .020,it should be correctly timed.


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input, This project is gonna start after the first of the year. I hope that we can breath some new life in this machine without turning it in to a hobby.


----------



## TRACTOR MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

Check out you carberater it might not be getting anough of fuel when it starts to run......or you module wire might be grounding out on somthing metal causing it to quit making fire


----------

